# ~~~> How Much Do You



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

How much do you pay in USD for 1 Peso and where do you go to receive that rate?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Currency exchange rates are in constant motion. Most expats use a debit card at local ATM machines to obtain the cash they need. There is a 1% international exchange fee charged by the banks, and some of them have a small fee for the transaction. The latter depends upon the relationship of your bank with the dispensing bank and the debit card company. At the moment, we're getting approximately 12.5 pesos to the US Dollar. You can go to the following site, at any time, to check the exchange rate for any world currency: Currencies - Currency Converter & Latest Rates at CNNMoney.com


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RVGRINGO is right that most people use ATMs unless have a Mexican bank account.
BTW, be very careful with ATMs as there has been a rash of card info theft. Evidently there is a group based in Columbia that can insert a device in the card slot that captures card info without keeping the card. They combine this with a hidden camera to capture pin info.
They almost immediately create a card in Columbia and must have some inside help there as they routinely exceed daily maxes and often need many pin inputs to get it right.
They seem to be targetting ATMs in supermarkets, Costco, etc where is easier to place a camera.
Other alternative for pesos if you have cash are money changers and these can be a pretty good rate.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

RVGringo,

I have found the most of the currency sites are based on an inter-bank rate, which does not accurately reflect the exchange rate that is typically available to us unwashed masses . I did find this site Tipo de Cambio Hoy - Datos actualizados al último cierre which seems to be a bit more accurate for the various banks in Mexico and usually reflects what a realistic exchange rate will be in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are absolutely correct; however, after you get accustomed to the 'difference', you will soon be able to estimate the rate that you will get at your favorite ATM. The currency sites change constantly, while the rates posted by banks, etc. may only change daily.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

tanderson0o said:


> RVGringo,
> 
> I have found the most of the currency sites are based on an inter-bank rate, which does not accurately reflect the exchange rate that is typically available to us unwashed masses . I did find this site Tipo de Cambio Hoy - Datos actualizados al último cierre which seems to be a bit more accurate for the various banks in Mexico and usually reflects what a realistic exchange rate will be in Mexico.


thank you much, this site will help me a lot :clap2:


----------

